# Cherry Blossoms in Washington, DC



## metrodcphotography (Mar 23, 2012)

Japanese Pagoda at the Cherry Blossoms, Washington DC


































Cherry Blossoms, Washington DC - 2012 ​


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

The picture of the Washington Monument framed by the Cherry Blossoms is by far your best image.  Nice composition that compliments the momument, not hides it as in the previous picture. Then you tried the same kind of composition with the Lincoln Memorial, but it's hidden by all the Cherry  blossoms. Was there a better angle that would have let you use the frame technique that you just used?


----------

